# Störende Streifen in Trackmania Nations



## mumble_GLL (6. Juli 2010)

*Störende Streifen in Trackmania Nations*

Hallo!

Wie der Titel schon sagt habe ich hässliche und vor allem störende Streifen in TMN und wollte euch mal fragen, welche Einstellungen ich vornehmen muss, damit diese verschwinden. Könnt ihr mir helfen

Danke im vorraus

P.S. Screenshot hab ich natürlich gemacht, damit ihr seht, was ich meine und wie das ganze im Spiel aussieht


----------



## Aholic (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Störende Streifen in Trackmania Nations*

Drück mal bitte "^" und einmal "O".
Sind die Streifen weg?

Warum frapst du eigentlich wenn du nen Screenshot machst?


----------



## mumble_GLL (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Störende Streifen in Trackmania Nations*

Ja, die Streifen sind (vorübergehend) weg. Allerdings waren sie schon beim Spielstart weg. Keine Ahnung wieso.

Nun zu deiner Frage warum ich Fraps anhabe wenn ich ´n Screenshot mache. Weil ich manchmal auch ein paar Videos damit mache. Ich weiß das ich damit auch Screens machen kann. Oder warum fragst du, ist das schlecht das ich Fraps anhabe wenn ich Screenshots mache oder wieso?


----------



## Aholic (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Störende Streifen in Trackmania Nations*

Passt.
Die Frage nur, da du zum Zeitpunkt als du den Screen erstellt hast, ebenfalls ein Video aufgenommen hast (rote 16 fps)


----------



## mumble_GLL (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Störende Streifen in Trackmania Nations*



Aholic schrieb:


> Passt.
> Die Frage nur, da du zum Zeitpunkt als du den Screen erstellt hast, ebenfalls ein Video aufgenommen hast (rote 16 fps)



Das merkwürdige ist nur, das die Farbe der Zahlen sich auch dann ändert, wenn ich überhaupt kein Video mache. Ist zwar immer nur kurz (1-2 Sek) aber ich weiß auch nicht, woran es liegen kann. Vllt weißt du´s ja.

Edit: Die Streifen sind doch wieder aufgetaucht


----------



## chelios4 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Störende Streifen in Trackmania Nations*

das war bei mir auch auber es ist aufeinmal verschwunden also keine ahningt wie


----------



## iceman650 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Störende Streifen in Trackmania Nations*

Liegt glaube ich an nem alten ATI-Bug.
Zieh einfach mal die Patches, dann sollte es weg sein.
Sind glaube ich 5 Patches, allesamt kleiner als ein MB.


----------



## Klartext (2. August 2010)

*AW: Störende Streifen in Trackmania Nations*

Hatte exakt die selben Streifen mit meiner alten 4670, hatte die Schatten einfach auf Mittel gesetz und dann war es weg.


----------

